# What can be achieved in 3 years.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I stumbled across an old album from a holiday a few months before I joined a gym.

I can't remember the exact date but couldn't believe it to be honest. I never remebered being like this.

I personally think I look suited to being a member of blazing squad in this picture LOL.

I hope this can provide a little motivation to newbie trainers wondering what can be done if you committ yourself to it.

Enjoy the pics guys.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I see the hair is still the same dude.... 

Good transformation.

Geo


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

boy to man ...great transformation there luke!!! im not suprised tho,you have a very mature head on those ripeed striated muscular shoulders lol,and a general good attitude thats a good start in anyone book. :thumb:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Dont be fooled people its all dirty dangerous steroids, he dosent even go the gym!!!!!

Great pic that mate, you've come on loads


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol yeh.

I only eat once a day and thats 2 fish cakes and chips and since the first pic I have only trained about 2-3 times. I took the easy route. PMSL


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Whats your training routine look like luke? And how has it differered over the past few years


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

nice work Luke, as justdiscovering said "boy to man"


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fuk u were ugly dude! lol 

awesome progress


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats ace luke, very inspiring, iv been doing it about a year now.. was a similar build to you - maybe abit heavier - and iv grown alot in a year, another 2 years at it and with as much dedication as possible, i cant wait.

great transformation dude.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he is hot, I want to take him home and......................Ahem.................

just kidding.

Lookin good mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice transformation there  what do you compete in? nattys or untested?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> nice transformation there  *what do you* *compete in? nattys or untested?[/*quote]
> 
> WTF does it matter, Mate your obssesed:confused1:
> 
> Nice going little man:thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> fuk u were ugly dude! lol
> 
> awesome progress


PMSL:lol: trust you Baz!! but yes AMAZING nout else to say x


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> nice transformation there  what do you compete in? nattys or untested?


 Look mate we all know that if you as much as licked a dbol would out size every one on this site in a matter of hours but for fvcks sake stop rubbing it in some of us are actually happy with our little gains even if its all drug enduced.

Solid Luke very nice.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I think he is hot, I want to take him home and......................Ahem.................
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> Lookin good mate.


hackskii, behave my good man.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what i asked a simple question? i dont get it. still look good either way. i was only asking as he looks quite young and with that size could do very well in either natty federations or untested.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

great progress Luke


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> what i asked a simple question? i dont get it. still look good either way. i was only asking as he looks quite young and with that size could do very well in either natty federations or untested.


 Look bro overall i like your contributions to this board but all your talk about gear is not only completely misinformed its also annoying as fvck to read.

I am sure there are "some" and i mean this very limited amount of people that could be Luke's size at his age natural and i have never met any that are.

And finally bro chill on the natural stuff under your name we get it your natural and tbh its obvious your natural by looking at your picture (if you did use gear you would have started way to early).

Now staying on topic Luke how is your diet looking these days seeing that your not going to get any "fatter"?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awsome transformation mate reps!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my talk about gear is not misinformed in any way lol. i study biochemistry and no exactly how it works. i know friends who use and my cousin so i have good anecdotal evidence aswell lol, with conclusions that it does work.

my question was just a simple one thats is. probably wouldnt have a problem if there was a natural section on this board or something lol.

either way luke very good size and condition. also interested to see what your diet looks like... and is that a off season pic or coming up to a comp?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> my talk about gear is not misinformed in any way lol. i study biochemistry and no exactly how it works. i know friends who use and my cousin so i have good anecdotal evidence aswell lol, with conclusions that it does work.
> 
> my question was just a simple one thats is. probably wouldnt have a problem if there was a natural section on this board or something lol.
> 
> either way luke very good size and condition. also interested to see what your diet looks like... and is that a off season pic or coming up to a comp?


read lukes journal and your see his progress, all your questions answered there sweeti:thumb:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done Luke. Fantastic progress, your setting a great example for a lot of young guys out there.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> *my talk about gear is not misinformed in any way lol. i study biochemistry and no exactly how it works. i know friends who use and my cousin so i have good anecdotal evidence aswell lol, with conclusions that it does work.*
> 
> my question was just a simple one thats is. probably wouldnt have a problem if there was a natural section on this board or something lol.
> 
> either way luke very good size and condition. also interested to see what your diet looks like... and is that a off season pic or coming up to a comp?


Biochemistry does not go into the workings of AAS at any level, Even if it did that has no real world application apart from theorisation.

Just because your uncles dogs aunts hairdresser has taken aas, you havent, so until you do you have no clue what your on about.

Even a qualified Doctor can give advice on what hes been told, but as ANY aas user will tell you, they are ill informed and actually have no clue about real life uses or even side effects.

There does not need to be a natural section because apart from you no one has issues with aas users.

AS i suggested before, why dont you start your own thread, post some pics, go on a 6 week harcore training routine and show us what a REAL DEDICATED NATTY CAN DO.

force us to eat our words.

I for one would read with great interest.

Sorry Luke for spamming your thread:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have nothing against aas users

back to topic

whats your diet look like luke?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing transformation mate! can't wait to see what the next 3 years does for you


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome progress luke, you are an insparation to the other young guys


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

two words luke, fvcking AWESOME

well done young un


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You were so skinny!! Well done mate, cracking transformation!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Guys, just got back from the gym.

Thank you all for your posts.. The second pic of me in the gym was taken about 4 weeks out from my first show where I was on 140g carbs.. I just wanted to post a comparison using a picture I liked. As for how I look now.. I'm happy to a certain extent but I will never be HAPPY because I strive for more which is needed in this game IMO.

As for test or untested, you do seem to like this question alot. The fact is, in that pic I had been dieting extremely hard and had lost alot of weight, if I were natural I would have lost far more muscle than I believe I did.

As for my diet, I keep is simple.. I eat oats, lean steak mince, eggs, chicken, cod, basmati rice, sweet spud, white spud and have my boditronics supps. Each meal contains carbs even my pre-bed meal. I will post a detailed plan in my "Road to Mass" thread.

I really appreciate all of your comments.

I always get the Natural / unatural comments. To comment on that myself I would like to give reasoning why I would never want to be a natural. Firstly, natural doesn't always mean natural.. There are ways around drug tests Secondly, I don't like the look (bar a few ROB HOPE for example WOW).. Any "Natural" I know personally doesn't have the physique I strive for.. And finally, it's too late now.. What's all this 10 years clean ballshyte.. Once you have taken gear you ARE NOT A NATURAL. It really p!sses me off.. I know for a fact Paul S has strong views on this and I completely understand!

To add to that, NOT all, but many naturals seem to have this stigma that steroid users don't work as hard or are cheating "Cough tatyana".. Or constantly bring up rediculous posts tactically insulting steroid users.. Well to be honest anyone with that opinion can jog on.. If a user is competing in a natty comp and using gear then fair enough. I work harder than any Natural in my gym period and I'd swear by that. Yet they still have the cheak to say it's all the "roids"..

Sorry for the rant but I've had a really crappy session in the gym with a couple of idiots voicing their uneducated opinion on steroids.. It ended in the shrunken p3nis talk.. HUFFF!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know i want the bigger physique, ill see how big i can get right now, but who knows in a few years  . wish i had the balls to take gear lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What do you mean "have the balls to take gear"... That's a rediculous statement and shows you are very uneducated on them.. Simply becuase if you knew your stuff you wouldn't portray them like that.. You ever drink alcohol, smoke or take any recreational drugs because IMO you gotta have big balls or a small brain to do that **** all the time.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh and I thought I'd get this in first, steroid users generally don't have big balls anyway mate PMSL!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

fantastic acheivment luke

wot a difference

i was about the same build as you in the first pic until i was 24 lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i meant the balls as both my parents have had cancer which is the reason why i am cautious when it comes to things like this. just health reasons.

lol about the balls, make sure you got some hcg


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Balls?? What are balls????


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

How old are you Luke? And I completely agree, I havent taken gear yet but plan to after Christmas and it annoys me when I see "people on gear dont need to train as hard" ****ers


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You look great Makaveli.. In a non gay way, HONEST!! :whistling:

I'm 21 now mate. Was 20 in my shows  Still be 21 for the shows next year but don't think I can compete as a Junior due to being 21!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> lol i meant the balls as both my parents have had cancer which is the reason why i am cautious when it comes to things like this. just health reasons.
> 
> lol about the balls, make sure you got some hcg


Steroids will not give you cancer or increase its likelyhood.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if there is an underlying medical condition though or genetic predisposition cannot it cause problems? i have read this on this board before. also prostate problems?

or am i mistaken? this is one of the reasons why i am yet or wont take gear, maybe im wrong tho


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Steroids are higher up the list on hospital probs than Vit C. I saw that on Strong better faster. Read a pack of hayfever tabs side effects.. F()CK me they are dangerous  lol..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol yeah i seen the documentary too. dont know how someone would overdose on vitamin C lol but i guess some people do silly things


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke good gains there mate credit to your dedication in the gym not the jabbing in your ass


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome progress luke. now get ure ass out or you wont make any more haha use stez heads with our small peckers eh.

Which flavour do you think is best of the boditronics whey mate im guna try sum as i may change my protein type over for some more choice on flavourse reflex whey is gettin a bit borin now#

hilly


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Hi Guys, just got back from the gym.
> 
> Thank you all for your posts.. The second pic of me in the gym was taken about 4 weeks out from my first show where I was on 140g carbs.. I just wanted to post a comparison using a picture I liked. As for how I look now.. I'm happy to a certain extent but I will never be HAPPY because I strive for more which is needed in this game IMO.
> 
> ...


Fantastic post sweeti, i do not take gear but am I natural (hair, boobs, tan??) hahahaha!!! :lol:

it does not matter if you take gear or NOT!! you still have to train god dam hard, have a focking great clean boring diet, restrict your life and the things you do, put up with being tired, hormones up and down errrmmm and much more that ive prob forgotten..its all about dedication and strength and urge to succeed and for people to shrug off saying that "arh e takes gear thats why e looks like that" is this biggest load of cr*p ive heaard and hear to often but funny how they are always the ones who look like s*it and the only reason they like to point out the gear thing so much is becoz they cannot be bothered to dedicate their lives the way we do natural or unnatural bodybuilding and fitness is a tough sport!!!!!

:baneople with excuses :ban:

ps( would never guess blondies on a diet wud ya :whistling: )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> if there is an underlying medical condition though or genetic predisposition cannot it cause problems? i have read this on this board before. also prostate problems?
> 
> or am i mistaken? this is one of the reasons why i am yet or wont take gear, maybe im wrong tho


Steroids can cause some medical problems but cancer is not one of them.

The link to prostate is this. Men with prostate cancer do not recieve testosterone replacement therapy.

I know and endo that said, he never saw a man on TRT have prostate issues related to TRT.

In fact, there is far more speculation that it is estrogen more than anything else.

The prostate comes from the same embryonic tissue as the uterus.

Uterine cancer comes from two things, nolvadex, and estrogen.

Due to the prostate being the same bmbryonic tissue as the uterus, then I would suggest it is estrogen that is the cluprite.

After all, young men have very high levels of T, they are the least likely to have prostate issues.

Older men have a decline in testosterone and most older dudes have more aromitization, hense more estrogen.

The ratio of T to E is skewed.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> I saw that on Strong better faster.


Bigger faster stronger, you lemon


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Gear or not it takes ALOT of hard work and dedication to achieve what you've got Luke.

I think you look great and have a look I am aiming for.

Your bulk and pre comp logs are fantastic reading too. Keep up the good work mate.

reps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly said:


> would never guess blondies on a diet wud ya :whistling:


hows the prep going Carly?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Liam said:


> Gear or not it takes ALOT of hard work and dedication to achieve what you've got Luke.
> 
> I think you look great and have a look I am aiming for.
> 
> ...


Yes it does.

Laziness is not a winners tool............

It does take hard work, day in, day out.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great transformation luke, so u were 18 in the 1st pic??? good luck in the future bud.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Luke good gains there mate credit to your dedication in the gym not the jabbing in your ass


lol!

Thanks everyone! Transforming my physique from skinny blazing squad member to better than average makes me feel alot more confident as a person. I like my image INCLUDING HAIR and think it's one of the reasons I got a sponsorship! Lets face it, I'm not the biggest junior by far LOL! :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> awesome progress luke. now get ure ass out or you wont make any more haha use stez heads with our small peckers eh.
> 
> Which flavour do you think is best of the boditronics whey mate im guna try sum as i may change my protein type over for some more choice on flavourse reflex whey is gettin a bit borin now#
> 
> hilly


Thats a difficult one mate.. I've fallen in love with the strawberry one.. BUT peanut toffee is good too.. Or Banana split.. GET BANANA split


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Thats a difficult one mate.. I've fallen in love with the strawberry one.. BUT peanut toffee is good too.. Or Banana split.. GET BANANA split


oh no get choc orange :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

dan ellis said:


> Great transformation luke, so u were 18 in the 1st pic??? good luck in the future bud.


I was late 17 I think! I was deffo with Hayley then as I remember missing her and being a miserable f()cker and I got with her mid 16! I started training round 18ish.. I think slighty after but to be honest I'm struggling with dates now LOL! But I was sooooo skinny werent I LOL! I mean look at my legs.. My mates used to call me "school boy legs" LOL! I remember owning loads of size small ben sherman shirts and 28inch waist levis 501 which HUNG off me !! I might try and dig out some of my old clothes and try them on! haha


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

carly said:


> Fantastic post sweeti, i do not take gear but am I natural (hair, boobs, tan??) hahahaha!!! :lol:
> 
> it does not matter if you take gear or NOT!! you still have to train god dam hard, have a focking great clean boring diet, restrict your life and the things you do, put up with being tired, hormones up and down errrmmm and much more that ive prob forgotten..its all about dedication and strength and urge to succeed and for people to shrug off saying that "arh e takes gear thats why e looks like that" is this biggest load of cr*p ive heaard and hear to often but funny how they are always the ones who look like s*it and the only reason they like to point out the gear thing so much is becoz they cannot be bothered to dedicate their lives the way we do natural or unnatural bodybuilding and fitness is a tough sport!!!!!
> 
> ...


great post. I see the diet is well in then :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh yeh choc orange is good LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive requested a sample of the pesnut toffee as i think i might like that but banana split sounds gd 2. hhhmmm if only i hadnt packed my job in to go to college/uni id just order all of em lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! *Walks into his bedroom full of tubs


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

gr8 transformation bud! really worked hard and it shows! keep it up


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Thats ace luke, very inspiring, iv been doing it about a year now.. was a similar build to you - maybe abit heavier - and iv grown alot in a year, another 2 years at it and with as much dedication as possible, i cant wait.
> 
> great transformation dude.


you look pretty big at the minute mate.


----------



## proteinmachine (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear Luke, I have been following your blogs closely and have to say look in reasonable shape.

Just out of curiousity I`am around the same age as you but have stayed totally natural, and have managed to achieve a very similar shape to you through clean living and hard work.

Why have you chosen to go straight to using steriods without seeing what you can acheive through hard work especially at a young age when your body hasnt developed yet, as you are implying natural people cant get great physiques?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

if you reverse that transformation...thats how i was before my last year of uni at 15.5stone,then went to 12stone....!!!!

took me ages to get back...i should of taken pics of then and the transformation back to now for peopes to see!!!

bloody good going luke...you did/doing well....keep training hard!!!


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

proteinmachine said:


> Dear Luke, I have been following your blogs closely and have to say look in reasonable shape.
> 
> Just out of curiousity I`am around the same age as you but have stayed totally natural, and have managed to achieve a very similar shape to you through clean living and hard work.
> 
> Why have you chosen to go straight to using steriods without seeing what you can acheive through hard work especially at a young age when your body hasnt developed yet, as you are implying natural people cant get great physiques?


You've been following them closely but yet have only 1 post to date???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

protein machine if you botherd to read the thread luke has responded the his use of aas already. check the bottom of page 2. Why do so many people with no posts at all feel they need to comment on peoples steroid use and not contribute to the forum in anyway.

No were have i seen him say natural people cannot get great physiqies. He said he doesnt like the way naturals look or doesnt want to look like natural bodybuilders do but that was it.

If you havnt got anything constructive to say dnt say anything in this thread.

what relevance has the fact that you are natural got to do with anything apart from having a dig at lukes aas use.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Think its a troll mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dear Luke?.....................lol.....................You got to admint, that is pretty funny.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

By the way Luke back on the topic you've done bloody well mate in those 3 years. Just shows what's really possible in such a time with the right mindset and application. Watched your video from the show when I took a trip to the mecca that is Hercules gym a little while back and you seemed to shine from start to finish with a big smile throughout. I'd say massive potential for this sport and a bright future ahead. Thanks for the pic's. Ben M


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

proteinmachine said:


> Dear Luke, I have been following your blogs closely and *have to say look in reasonable shape*.
> 
> Just out of curiousity I`am around the same age as you but have stayed totally natural, and have managed to achieve a very similar shape to you through clean living and hard work.
> 
> Why have you chosen to go straight to using steriods without seeing what you can acheive through hard work especially at a young age when your body hasnt developed yet, as you are implying natural people cant get great physiques?


PMSL something else you shouldnt say to a bodybuilder


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Musc - Any chance you can get me a copy of the dvd? please 

proteinmachine - post up some pictures of your physique.. I'm curretly 14 stone 7 at 170cm tall with a good level of bodyfat. As for jumping straight in. .I trained over a year with a good diet and training program but decided to compete therefore felt it essential. The fact is I competed in an untested comp as I wasn't natural so there is no issue with me taking gear. As for working hard, I worked f()cking hard mate, with or without gear it was an achievement to complete my first show prep.

As for naturals not getting into great shape.. That's b0llox and shows your lack of ability to read correctly as I never said that. Rob Hope, Ian buckley and so on have incredible natural physiques..



> I`am around the same age as you but have stayed totally natural, and have managed to achieve a very similar shape to you through clean living and hard work


Clean living and hard work? My diet was spot on and training was rediculous when eating 140g of carbs. This shows your lack of knowledge.. Steroids don't do the work for you. Anyway, post up some pictures of you pre contest? That's if you've competed before.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *proteinmachine* 

Dear Luke, I have been following your blogs closely and have to say look in*reasonable shape.*

*
*Just out of curiousity I`am around the same age as you but have stayed totally natural, and have managed to achieve a very similar shape to you through clean living and hard work.

Why have you chosen to go straight to using steriods without seeing what you can acheive through hard work especially at a young age when your body hasnt developed yet, as you are implying natural people cant get great physiques?

PMSL you are kidding?? thats the funniest joke ive heard for ages...thank you for making my day!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

great progress luke in a short space of time you have made

amazing gains :thumbup1:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Luke call Scott and ask if he can get a copy burned from his. I'm also sure that Pob will have a copy of the same show as he competed in it and he's more likely to know how to burn one!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey greg mate! Cheers for the comment buddy, hope you are well and lifes calmed down a bit for you.

Musc - cheers for the info buddy


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

greg fear said:


> great progress luke in a short space of time you have made
> 
> amazing gains :thumbup1:


2nd this sweeti!! at such a young age to have fantastic conditioning, admired by 100's and sponsored I would say more than reasonable gains :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks alot Carly. Just recieved my order from Simon actually. Got a huge tub of red mist!! Was so temped for that extra scoop but fancied actually getting some sleep! LOL


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

looking good luke...how old were you when u started training?? and entered your first comp?

i'm also looking at entering later this year as a junior as have just turned 20


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I started training at 18. And competed at 20  . I'm now 21.

You'll have to post some pics on a seperate thread mate and we could all advise you on your decision!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Luke superb transformation shows what can be done with intelligent training and supplementation... as for the gear issue it wouldnt have done jack if luke didnt take care of all the rest i.e training, nutrition..anyone who says different is just naive...

And yes Naturals pee me off with that wholey than though attitude with users etc...

Keep going Luke,,

Fivos


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you transformed yourself with or with out steroids mate ?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

If that question is for me...not sure it is..no im 100% natural ive been training for over 20 years...but most my training partners and mates arnt.

Fivos


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Have you transformed yourself with or with out steroids mate ?


For Little luke mate:laugh:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

:laugh: :thumb: no worries, thought you may have read Lukes show prep etc..

Fivos


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Firstly Luke,you look very good for 3yrs training,diet,etc.

As for if Luke could attain this naturally then yes he could BUT i doubt he would've done it in 3yrs unless he has natural muscle building genes and was a smack head or whizz freak in the 'before' pic.

Perhaps we should have a rule which states people shouldn't ask whether other forum users are natural or not and if they do,then they're PM'd by a mod and told to edit their post or face being banned unless the thread starter states that they use AAS and list what they've used within the same thread.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Firstly Luke,you look very good for 3yrs training,diet,etc.
> 
> As for if Luke could attain this naturally then yes he could BUT i doubt he would've done it in 3yrs unless he has natural muscle building genes and was a smack head or whizz freak in the 'before' pic.
> 
> *Perhaps we should have a rule which states people shouldn't ask whether other forum users are natural* or not and if they do,then they're PM'd by a mod and told to edit their post or face being banned unless the thread starter states that they use AAS and list what they've used within the same thread.


Could give people false hope tho....

Like reading muscle and fitness where you can get big as pro by following their routine they got massive from.. :lol: :lol:

Best to know whats generally achievable for all rather than have people working their ar5es of with no hope of ever getting how they want because of lack of knowledge..


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

hi luke, excellent progress mate, lots of hard work and careful dieting have gone into the body you have built up.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Could give people false hope tho....
> 
> Like reading muscle and fitness where you can get big as pro by following their routine they got massive from.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Best to know whats generally achievable for all rather than have people working their ar5es of with no hope of ever getting how they want because of lack of knowledge..


Good post


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

3 years amazing. Looking good mate, change the hair tho man looks a bit like your in a boyband. I suggest a flattop


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Could give people false hope tho....


Exactly mate, i saw a video once of an IFBB pro (think it was Gustavo) where he goes "theres no need for steroids, all natural baby":lol: Was being serious too ar$ehole


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

but at the same time it's an open forum, you don't have to register to view and even then it's open registration. it could compromise peoples jobs/personal lives etc...


----------

